# Sony A7III ... just in.



## dxqcanada (Feb 26, 2018)

Sony A7III officially announced - sonyalpharumors


----------



## nerwin (Feb 27, 2018)

Honestly, it looks great and I'm sure it will be awesome. I definitely considered switching to this camera, but started looking at the prices of the lenses and kind of had minor stroke. Even if I sold all my current gear, I might be able to pull it of with the 24-105 f/4. MAYBE. But that would be it, I'd have less gear. It would be very stupid decision. I'm just a hobbyist, not a business. 

Buying this camera or really any new camera today isn't going to make me a better photographer, I'll be in the same boat and I'd have to relearn the whole camera over again when I'm already comfortable with what I have now and know what it can and can't do. 

The size and weight isn't an issue. It's not that much lighter and with the frame lenses I know it has to be kind of front heavy which is a little bothersome to me. However, I'd really have to feel in my hand first because it could too small and uncomfortable for me anyways.

I see a lot of photographers switching systems constantly to get the latest and greatest cameras. I find it incredibly stupid and costly. You don't need the latest and greatest and to make great photos but with all the marketing, paid youtube reviews, social media, etc, they make it sound like it's the camera that is taking the pictures, not you. They give these cameras to photographers who are amazing at what they do and people see the photos and go "WOW! - if I buy that camera, I can be just like them" and when they get the camera, they take the same damn photos as they did with their "older" camera. 

Sorry...I ranted a little there. I won't lie though, I am jealous that I can't afford this camera.  lol.


----------



## Cortian (Feb 27, 2018)

nerwin said:


> I see a lot of photographers switching systems constantly to get the latest and greatest cameras. I find it incredibly stupid and costly. You don't need ...


Sometimes it isn't about "need" so much as "want."

Business use aside: For some people photography is what they do.  And I can certainly empathize with the gear being part of the enjoyment of the hobby.  Heck, for some: The gear *is* the hobby, and that's all right, too.  (My wife has accused me of this, and there may be more than a hint of truth to it.)

I'm glad for such people, for, while *I* cannot afford to spend that kind of money, those that can put a lot of nice used gear in circulation that I _can_ afford.  That like-new 40D body I bought a few weeks ago for $240, shipped, cost in the vicinity of $2,000 or so new.  No way could I afford that!

When the (rumoured) 7D Mk. III comes out this spring or summer I'll start looking for an excellent+ 7D Mk. II, which will have everything I now currently want in a camera body.  I hope owners of Mk. IIs flock to it! 



nerwin said:


> Sorry...I ranted a little there. I won't lie though, I am jealous that I can't afford this camera.  lol.


Ah, the truth comes out 

I'm not jealous.  Not even a little.  I've a long ways to go before I exhaust the possibilities of this 40D.

I _am_ envious of those who can afford the lens I'd love to have, though , because, unless I hit the lottery there's no way I'll ever be buying a $7,000 lens.


----------



## lance70 (Mar 6, 2018)

I'm waiting for the Sony A7X, 300 megapixels and voice activated, don't even need to pick up the camera...just tell it what to photograph and done!


----------



## Cortian (Mar 6, 2018)

lance70 said:


> I'm waiting for the Sony A7X, 300 megapixels and voice activated, don't even need to pick up the camera...just tell it what to photograph and done!


It'll need anti-grav and propulsion or be a quad-copter, too, then


----------



## Derrel (Mar 6, 2018)

nerwin said:


> Honestly, it looks great and I'm sure it will be awesome. I definitely considered switching to this camera, but started looking at the prices of the lenses and kind of had minor stroke. Even if I sold all my current gear, I might be able to pull it of with the 24-105 f/4. MAYBE. But that would be it, I'd have less gear. It would be very stupid decision. I'm just a hobbyist, not a business.
> 
> Buying this camera or really any new camera today isn't going to make me a better photographer, I'll be in the same boat and I'd have to relearn the whole camera over again when I'm already comfortable with what I have now and know what it can and can't do.
> 
> ...



Wait,wait,wait a second....just this week you wrote that you have decided you're ditching Nikon, and are buying a Fuji X-series system...five days after you wrote all of the above...


----------



## nerwin (Mar 6, 2018)

Derrel said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, it looks great and I'm sure it will be awesome. I definitely considered switching to this camera, but started looking at the prices of the lenses and kind of had minor stroke. Even if I sold all my current gear, I might be able to pull it of with the 24-105 f/4. MAYBE. But that would be it, I'd have less gear. It would be very stupid decision. I'm just a hobbyist, not a business.
> ...



What? I simply had a change of heart.

After writing that, I really started to look into mirrorless very closely and _really _thought about it. Turns out, it's what I actually wanted. I got tired of trying to avoid the thought of switching, so I gave in.

Laugh at me, mock me, hate me, whatever. I honestly do not care anymore.


----------

